# i7 860 vs i7 920



## requiemforaduck (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok, so I've been wanting to build a quad core and I'm trying to decide between the i7 860 and the i7 920 . At first glance I prefer the i7 860 but I don't really understand what exactly the implications of having dual channel vs triple channel memory will effect. Basically my understanding is I have two options:
1. i7 860 core with dual channel memory 
or
2. i7 920 core with triple channel memory 

If there's no difference i'd take the 860 since i can get away with a cheaper motherboard/ram, but if the triple channel ram + 920 will be significantly better, then i'd go with that.

Thanks in advance!


1. Budget: Whichever setup provides the better specs
2. Brands: i7 860 vs i7 920 // dual vs triple channel ram
3. Multitasking: Just Video Rendering
4. Gaming: A bit but video rendering takes priority
5. Calculations: Video Rendering
6. Overclocking: A bit
7. Storage: N/A
8. Legacy Support: N/A
9. Operating System: N/A
10. Case: N/A
11. Accessories: N/A
12. Recycled Components: N/A
13. Monitor: N/A
14. Stores: Any
15. Location: US


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Personally, if I were building an i7 i would go with the 860.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Video rendering is one of the few tasks that presently do much better with more cores, the 860 has hyperthreading so it should render even faster with supporting software.


----------

